# II Peter 2:1



## Barnpreacher (Aug 23, 2008)

Thoughts on his teaching? (Specifically of "even denying the Lord that bought them")


----------



## kalawine (Aug 23, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Thoughts on his teaching? (Specifically of "even denying the Lord that bought them")



I believe that Peter, in this particular letter, is warning people to "make their calling and election sure." That seems to me to be the "theme" of the letter. He warns in chapter two: 

2 Peter 2:20-22 

"For if after they have escaped the pollutions of the world through the knowledge of the Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, they are again entangled therein, and overcome, the latter end is worse with them than the beginning. 
For it had been better for them not to have known the way of righteousness, than, after they have known it, to turn from the holy commandment delivered unto them. 
But it is happened unto them according to the true proverb, The dog is turned to his own vomit again; and the sow that was washed to her wallowing in the mire." 

On the surface they seem to have "escaped the pollutions of the world" by being members of the visible church. But they prove to be dogs, returning to their vomit and pigs returning to the mud.

I believe that books like Romans as well as other books teach us that true Christians can have confidence in their salvation. But the Bible seems to speak warnings to the corporate "church." Sometimes the Bible seems to speak to the entire assembly as if to say, "Some of you are pigs. Soon enough, you will return to the pig pen because you have only been cleansed on the outside. But just as a pig is a pig on the inside, so you will return to where you came from because you have really not been regenerated."

These false Christians and false teachers have had the privilege of being part of the "visible" church temporarily. But they will soon be exposed for what they are because "the gates of hell shall not prevail" over the invisible Church. I have often wondered if this passage wasn't written with sarcasm. That would be to say, "The sovereign Lord who "bought them"  (yea, right).

My


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 23, 2008)

Dummy me! I meant to link this message to my OP:

SermonAudio.com - A Warning To The Saints


----------



## kalawine (Aug 24, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Dummy me! I meant to link this message to my OP:
> 
> SermonAudio.com - A Warning To The Saints



Thanks brother! I'm listening to it now.


----------



## regenerated (Aug 24, 2008)

Barnpreacher,
I know that you would be aware that this is an appeal to christians that they should not be deceived by false teaching.
Like the Jude 22-23 Thread,we are to be constantly on guard against false teaching infiltrating the church.

Jehovah's Witnesses,Mormomism etc are an example of false teaching.

We are to grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ,not to be seduced into vain philosophies and man-made religions.

I am aware that there are christians who do not have assurance of salvation and thus unsure where they stand in the faith.

I "KNOW" that I am saved.

This is more than just a "belief" that I am saved.

cheers

R


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 24, 2008)

Anybody else get a chance to listen to this sermon?

I thought his case was very well stated on II Peter 2:1, but not sure how accepted it is in Reformed circles.

I also thought his exegesis of Matthew 13:44 was very interesting.

Kevin, what did you think?


----------



## kalawine (Aug 25, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Anybody else get a chance to listen to this sermon?
> 
> I thought his case was very well stated on II Peter 2:1, but not sure how accepted it is in Reformed circles.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry BP that I took me so long to get back to you on this. To me the guy made many good points but at the same time some of them confused me a little. I'm not so sure about the "Jesus bought the whole world" yet "We are predestined to eternal life" thing. Maybe I just didn't understand what he was saying. Of course I believe in predestination. But some of this seemed like double talk to me. I'm going to listen to it again and get back with you. It may be that I didn't quite get what he was trying to say. It wouldn't be my first time!


----------



## A5pointer (Aug 26, 2008)

Could be referring to Jews(Israel) only as they were bought out of Egypt in the exodus.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 26, 2008)

The message by Chompff is worth a listen to if for nothing else to get his explanation of the passage.

I'm like kalawine, in that I need to listen to it again. I don't want to misinterpret what the man is saying, but he seems to indicate the buying of the whole world happened at the cross when all authority was given to the Lord Jesus Christ when he defeated the powers of darkness.

He ties this in with Matthew 13:44 in a very interesting way. He says the world is the field. Jesus Christ is the one who goes and buys the field, but particularly redeems the hidden treasures (the elect) in the field.


----------

